# Smoked English cut beef short ribs.



## james1970 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello everyone out there in Weber Smokey Mountain land and Smoking Meats Forums,

Today I smoked English cut beef short ribs in my WSM.













20170113_054553.jpg



__ james1970
__ Jan 13, 2017






I washed them down with distilled white vinegar before seasoning them.













20170113_060826.jpg



__ james1970
__ Jan 13, 2017






I seasoned them with Kosher salt, Coarse ground black pepper, granulated garlic, granulated onion, and espresso coffee!!! Yum!













20170113_061558.jpg



__ james1970
__ Jan 13, 2017


















20170113_061937.jpg



__ james1970
__ Jan 13, 2017






Then I cooked them in my WSM at 250 F using Kingsford charcoal and Hickory wood chunks. After about 6 hours my temperature probe slid into them like room temperature butter!! Approximately 208 F. They had a nice smoke ring and tasted Delicious!













20170113_151206.jpg



__ james1970
__ Jan 13, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jan 13, 2017)

Looks tasty, any special reason for the vinegar bath?


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 13, 2017)

Phenomenal looking beef ribs!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Where'd you buy short ribs like that?


----------



## james1970 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello b-one,

The reason I use the vinegar bath is one it kills all the bad little critters that might be on the meat from processing, and two it works as a great binder and gives good flavor

. It is an old school bbq thing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2017)

Tasty looking ribs! 

The vinegar wash is an old school butcher/grocer thing too. Work for a guy that said they'd wash the older pork cuts in vinegar then put them back in the case.


----------



## james1970 (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello Noboundaries,

I bought these Short Ribs at R & R meats which is a local meat and seafood  market and wholesale  company here in The Redding California area.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2017)

They look fantastic!

Well done!

Al


----------



## james1970 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you SmokinAl.

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply back to you, but the browser I was using kept giving me a JAVA script error every time I tried to reply to any responses on this forum. Fixed now!!

This was not my first attempt at short ribs. I posted a few months ago some short ribs I did after making multiple Modifications to my WSM.

Here is a picture of those short ribs along with some of the modifications from back in April of last year.













20160611_155954.jpg



__ james1970
__ Jun 11, 2016


















20160611_123536.jpg



__ james1970
__ Jun 11, 2016






View media item 478271
The Cajun bandit SS door with SouthCo latch, Cajun Bandit SS larger water pan, and the Cajun bandit SS high flow charcoal ring are awesome!!!

I also have a Pitmaster IQ110 temperature controller and a Maverick ET-733 which I use too!!!

Love the toys!

I don't really need them, because the WSM is pretty much set and leave all on its own, but I love them anyway!


----------



## james1970 (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello dirtsailor2003,

I learned the vinegar thing from an old friend, whom I used to work for in his steakhouse BBQ restaurant several years ago.

He was really old school, and said the vinegar acted as a disinfectant. He also said it added to the flavor profile, and  it helped the seasoning rubs and marinades penetrate better. I could, and have tried to science the heck out of this theory!!


----------

